# Übersicht aller VZ



## Basti9225 (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
da ich so ziemlich mein ganzes Equip verzaubern lassen will:
Gibt es eine Seite oder ein Addon, in der ALLE möglichen Verzauberungen, die ein Verzauberer mit allen Rezepten haben kann, in einer Übersicht stehen? Vielleicht sogar mit Mats & ungefährem Wert?
Das ganze in Deutsch wär natürlich am besten ;D

Danke


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/0.6


----------

